# Salute to Service Kemah Project



## rougueD (Jan 10, 2010)

We are looking for volunteers with boats of any kind to help take some vets and wounded service people for a morning early afternoon on Galveston Bay and Clear Lake. We will load up starting around 8 am...cruise/fish until about 1230pm then everyone get in parade line then proceed back in Kemah channel.Drop off and we are done. There will be lots of entertainment at the boardwalk and by the Kemah visitors center.
This is a great event and very worthy cause.
Anyone interested or needing more information please call Captain Dave 281 726 8249


----------



## romeofox (Oct 7, 2007)

*Tribute Fishing*

Had the 101st Airborne Color Guard :flag: aboard for the morning, we didn't have much time so I took 'em out to the channel where the oyster boats were working. Many thanks to the Miss Jenny for stirring the bait for us.


----------

